# Wiring Pro's help me out!!



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I have 3 Led Lights, they are actually out of a traffic light.
The specs are 20A 120V. 

I'm needing to wire them such that I can turn one color on at a time, and others off and I need to do this from a remote location. I've considered wireless but have no knowledge on the subject. I'm fine with doing it wired. So basically, have a panel with 4 switches, one for red, one for green, one for yellow, and one for all off. I've considered running relays, but the way I have it drawn up I will need 6 relays. There should be a simple way! Any help would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well - I will post a schematic of the wiring and assume you have the power, current limiting, rectification, and other electrical parameters worked out.

This is assuming all single pole, single throw (SPST) switches which would be the simplest way. If you wanted to use relays, then just replace each switch with a relay and use the switch to send low power / low current to the relay coil. If you have single pole, double throw (SPDT) switches, you could still use this same format and just use one throw of the switch for the most simple set up.


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wold suggest adding a fuse to the circuit - Bill


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

You could use 3 limit switches,one for each color, cut out a "cam" to mount on a low rpm motor and have the switches activated by the lobe of the cam. Make the lobe as wide as needed for the length of time you want each switch on. The only other way I can see would be using 3 timing relays. Are the LEDs 120VAC?


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

bfjou812 said:


> You could use 3 limit switches,one for each color, cut out a "cam" to mount on a low rpm motor and have the switches activated by the lobe of the cam. Make the lobe as wide as needed for the length of trime you want each switch on. The only other way I can see would be using 3 timing relays. Are the LEDs 120VAC?


Yes, they are. My main problem is I'm needing to activate them 50ft away. If it wasnt for the distance, I would just run with switches as needed but to do at such a distance would require running a lot of wires to my location. I'm not good with AC, I'm a DC person.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You could use solid state relays (SSRs) like these:

Amazon.com: Amico 250V 25A SSR-25DA Temperature Control Solid State Relay: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41SrZYtbtpL


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

nativehaunt said:


> Yes, they are. My main problem is I'm needing to activate them 50ft away. If it wasnt for the distance, I would just run with switches as needed but to do at such a distance would require running a lot of wires to my location. I'm not good with AC, I'm a DC person.


I thought you implied in the OP you didn't want to use relays, but here you say you don't want to use switches? Either/or, it's going to be the same amount of wires. But, really, if you look at the diagram, it's 4 wires...one power to each light and one common ground ...you can't get less than that unless you get fancy. A 50' extension cord would give you 3 wires, then you'd just have to run one more lead.

The 'fancy' part would kick in based on the fact that these are diodes. If you bypass any rectifier circuitry and send DC through the switches, then the LEDs respond to current in only one direction. You could probably get down to 3 wires and 2 DPDT switches, but for easier switching, I'd stick with three switches. That way each switch still controls one light and you have an 'all off' option.










**Standard disclaimer - I don't see why this wouldn't work, as long as you take care to have only one switch on at a time. But it's late at night and I threw this together in a few minutes on the back of a napkin...so proceed with caution! lol.

***Standard disclaimer II - If you want to run relays, then just put relays at each LED and use the switch arrangement and 3 wires to throw the relays. You would just need to make sure the relays have a DC coil and/or respond to current in only one direction like the LEDs

Also note, Cat5 cable has 8 conductors / 4 pairs of wire in one nice, neat bundle. This stuff is pretty cheap and easy to find, and would be more than enough to run relays over 50'.


----------

